# dhcp didnt get name server



## darkshadow (Jan 26, 2010)

I try to setup local gatway in home but I have proplem that dhcp didnt manpulate resolv.conf while it get the ip address from my internet service provider
I just do that for testing since I read a book on pf firewall and I need a gateway to test rules 
please help


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you make any modifications to /etc/dhclient.conf? You probably won't need any so remove them if there are.

Also, have a look at the /var/db/dhclient.leases.<ifname> file. It should have some info in there once you obtain a lease.

Make sure the mode settings on /etc/resolv.conf are 0644 (-rw-r--r--) for root:wheel.

Almost final thing, check if you have a /etc/dhclient-enter-hooks file. It's a script file you can use to change dhclient's behaviour. Normally the file shouldn't exist (I need one because of the way my xDSL modem is set up).

Really final, make sure you're not running any security level and/or the root (/) filesystem is mounted read/write.


----------



## darkshadow (Jan 27, 2010)

I check the lease it didnt contain nameserver 
it just contain other server information 
I have to put nameserver manualy


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> I check the lease it didnt contain nameserver
> it just contain other server information
> I have to put nameserver manualy



Yep, if it's not in the leases file your ISP isn't supplying one. In that case you will have to enter it manually.


----------



## darkshadow (Jan 27, 2010)

:e thanks I did


----------

